# Need help with painting hair!



## Sky (8 mo ago)

I’ve been painting with watercolor off and on for a few years. I would say I’m definitely not advanced by any means. I’m just now starting to get into portraits and I wanted to try and recreate this picture of an ancestor but I’m desperately struggling with the hair. It’s a difficult hairstyle to begin with and I’m also just very much new to hair in general. Any tips or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Momo (6 mo ago)

If you post your painting, others can help better.


----------

